# sparring equipment etc



## majorman (Dec 9, 2009)

finally decided to get into sparring with friends from other styles whats your guys opinon on these bits i'm going to be using 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MEDIUM-Leathe...tZUK_Protective_Equipment?hash=item58826a0041

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XL-Tae-Kwon-D...K_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL?hash=item2ea3cbf629

so with a gum shield i should be fine...anything else you think i would NEED
and where thinking of places to do it...i'm sure a park would be fine although english weather may make our plans change


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 9, 2009)

That stuff looks alright , but you will also need a groin protector , shin pads , common sense and self control.


----------



## majorman (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks added to the list...so how important or shinpads??


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 9, 2009)

Well you can probably get by without them , but there will be the odd inevitable shin /leg clash that occurs when jamming kicks.

They can hurt enough to make you walk funny for a couple of days and stop you from training.

They also can help to protect your partners legs a bit when you hook kick him in the thighs , enabling you to use a bit more of a realistic speed and power without hurting him too much.


----------



## majorman (Dec 9, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> Well you can probably get by without them , but there will be the odd inevitable shin /leg clash that occurs when jamming kicks.
> 
> They can hurt enough to make you walk funny for a couple of days and stop you from training.
> 
> They also can help to protect your partners legs a bit when you hook kick him in the thighs , enabling you to use a bit more of a realistic speed and power without hurting him too much.


hmmm..should have thought of them straight away as a few of them are muay thai guys thanks


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 9, 2009)

-pouts in a corner-


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.combatsports.com/prodinfo.asp?number=TG25

Me and another guy in my JKD class are looking into these Combat Sports brand MMA sparring gloves here for full contact.  They are supposed to be comparable to 16 ounce boxing gloves, but I have not tried them yet.  

In the past (for kickboxing) and still to this day (training JKD), I have always used Ringside gloves and the open face headgear.  In 12+ years, I have only had to buy one other set of sparring boxing gloves, and my gear has MANY MANY miles on them.  Headgear is still like new physically if not aestheticaly.  Ringside is GREAT quality and worth every penny.

For shin and instep pads for kicking and blocked kick protection, I would go with somehthing like these http://www.combatsports.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SIG 1 especially if you guys are doing takedowns.  I used to use Macho foot pads and separate shin protectors.  Problems arise when takedown attempts occur and spin the pads around.  This type of shin and instep guards are much better for that purpose.

http://www.combatsports.com

http://www.ringside.com


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't train in a park here. People aren't used to seeing martial arts outside so will more than likely call the police and you may well be breaking bye laws. Try village halls, church halls and local sports centres they don't charge very much. 
If you aren't very experienced I wouldn't spar without an instructor, you'll learn bad habits and it's better for safety reasons. I've seen a great many people lose control and it's turned into a real fight. Get insurance too. Where are you btw?


----------



## bully (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree, sparring outside might be a bit dodgy. Practicing some forms maybe OK and some drills but not punching the c**p out of each other.

The room I use here is £20 from 7:15pm for as long as we want.

If 8 turn up then it's a cheap night.

There must be a church hall etc close by for you to use.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

bully said:


> I agree, sparring outside might be a bit dodgy. Practicing some forms maybe OK and some drills but not punching the c**p out of each other.
> 
> The room I use here is £20 from 7:15pm for as long as we want.
> 
> ...


 

Oo oo can we all come down to Jersey and train with you, please? NICE place!!


----------



## bully (Dec 10, 2009)

You could but we ain't that good, Just a few mates training together!!

I'm pretty good at drinking though ;-)

Summer is best over here!!


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 14, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Personally I wouldn't train in a park here. People aren't used to seeing martial arts outside so will more than likely call the police and you may well be breaking bye laws. Try village halls, church halls and local sports centres they don't charge very much.
> If you aren't very experienced I wouldn't spar without an instructor, you'll learn bad habits and it's better for safety reasons. I've seen a great many people lose control and it's turned into a real fight. Get insurance too. Where are you btw?



Sparring in public is against the law in England?  I used to do a lot of mitts and some sparring at a local park here in the USA years ago with no problems.


----------



## Poor Uke (Dec 15, 2009)

I dont think its illegal just that somebody else might call the cops.

I know of people who have had a hard time practising weapons outdoors in the past due to naighbours complaininig.


----------



## Domino (Dec 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TCS-KWON-FULL...tZUK_Protective_Equipment?hash=item3a55c97cc2


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 18, 2009)

majorman said:


> finally decided to get into sparring with friends from other styles whats your guys opinon on these bits i'm going to be using
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MEDIUM-Leathe...tZUK_Protective_Equipment?hash=item58826a0041
> 
> ...


 

The sets are ok but the gloves offer little protection for you & your training partner but it depends on what your using them for & what level of contact sparring you are training for. (Are these MMA rules, Kickboxing, Boxing, TKD??) Based on these pre-requisites it may or may not be more suitable to utilize other training gear.

I wouldn't recommend the face shield by previous use in tournaments & training settings, or otherwise it will slide down in front of your eyes & by experience about the same time you get kicked in the gut & then by the time you correct the face shield you got hit in the head & had a body takedown performed on you to make a nice ending! 

But the pro's are its harder to get stabbed in the eyes by fingers which is not much fun either. And leather is better in my opinion than foam by a long shot. 

Good luck!


----------



## dnovice (Dec 24, 2009)

Remember why you are sparring... don't go overboard and try to kill each other. Try to use Wing chun as much as possible, and realistically as possible. 

good luck man.


----------

